# Bei Laden der Seite rutscht dien Seite runter



## son gohan (29. Dezember 2005)

Hi, ich habe eine Seite gebaut mit Iframe in der mitte. 

Immer wenn ich jetzt die Seite neulade rutscht die Anzeige nach unten dort wo das Iframe anfängt.

Anscheinend liegt es daran, dass im Iframe die Daten zuletzt geladen werden.

Wie kann ich das aber nur verhindern das das Bild immer nach unten rutscht, das Iframe wecklassen kann ich nicht.


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Gibt es das „Problemkind“ online zu begutachten? So eine Ferndiagnose anhand einer (nicht besonders aufschlussreichen) Fehlerbeschreibung ist recht schwierig.


----------



## son gohan (29. Dezember 2005)

Ja, hier http://fahrrad.npk24.de


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Das liegt daran, dass das Dokument des IFrames den Fokus auf das Formularfeld setzt.


----------



## son gohan (29. Dezember 2005)

Ich verstehe leider nicht ganz, bist du dir da ganz sicher?

Weist du wie man das lösen könnte, ohne das Iframe rausnehmen zu müssen.

Ich hatte so ein Problem bis jetzt noch nie.


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Falls du Zugriff auf das Dokument des IFrames hast, solltest du diesen Aufruf einfach herausnehmen. Sonst sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, dies zu unterbinden.


----------



## son gohan (29. Dezember 2005)

> Falls du Zugriff auf das Dokument des IFrames hast, solltest du diesen Aufruf einfach herausnehmen



Welcher Aufruf ist genau gemeint, ich habe zwar nicht direkten Zugriff aber indirekt.


----------



## son gohan (29. Dezember 2005)

> Das liegt daran, dass das Dokument des IFrames den Fokus auf das Formularfeld setzt.



Was für ein Fokus? Ich würde echt gerne auch so nachvollziehen können wie du?


----------



## Gumbo (29. Dezember 2005)

Was der Fokus ist, kann ich leider nicht gut erklären. Wenn du jedoch mit der Maus in ein Formularfeld klickst und die Schreibmarke oder – je nach Elementtyp – dieser geschtrichelte Rahmen erscheint, ist der Fokus auf dem Formularfeld.
Und ebendieser Fokus lässt sich auch mit der JavaScript-Methode focus() setzen, was in deinem Beispiel der Fall sein wird.


----------



## son gohan (29. Dezember 2005)

Wie sieht dieser Javascript focus Befehl genau aus, wenn ich ihn auf ein anderes Element setze dann könnte ich das ganze villeicht verschieben oder.


----------

